# Blackberry Jam Wine



## Flame145 (Feb 26, 2011)

I followed a recipe to make Blackberry Jam wine from using store bought seedless blackberry jam from walmart. The problem was that I followed the recipe and my starting SG was 1.13. Subsequently I added approximately 1 gallon of water to bring down the sg to 1.095. Will this addition of the water weaken my blackberry wine flavor ???? Should I add more Blackberry Jam ?? another jar or two ????
The recipe is as follow: ( This is for 1 Gallon, I multiplied by 3 to make 3 gallons)
(3) 16 oz jars Walmart Seedless Blackberry Jam
1 lbs of sugar
6 to 7 pints of water
2 tsp. Acid Blend
1/8 tsp. Tannin
1 tsp. Nutrient
1 tsp. Pectic Enzyme
1 packet Premier Cuvee or K1V-1116

Everything was mixed tonight at 9:00 pm. I was going to pitch the yeast tomorrow night at 9:00 pm to give time for the pectic enzyme to work.
If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 26, 2011)

I did the same thing when I made the blackberry jam wine. I learned my lesson then to check sg before adding sugar. I think I would just add the blackberry jam when it is done fermenting for backsweeten instead of adding it now because you will raise your sg with the addition of more jam.

Once it is done fermenting, stabilize, take some of the wine out, add a couple jars of the blackberry jam and heat until disolved. Don't boil it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

REMEMBER THIS:
NEVER add sugar blindly. 
ALWAYS you your hydrometer to get the prober starting gravity.
Use this caculator, http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knew that when I started I just didn't think it would be that far off from the recipe. I guess I will let it ferment through and when it is time to back-sweeten I will do so with more blackberry jam f-pack. thanks.


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> REMEMBER THIS:
> NEVER add sugar blindly.
> ALWAYS you your hydrometer to get the prober starting gravity.
> Use this caculator, http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html



Unfortunately I can not use the wine calculator. I have apple mac for operating system. Don't have window base OS.


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just checked my ph and ta, prior to pitching my yeast. My TA was .56 and my ph was 2.7. My TA seems fine for this type of wine, but what about my ph. I did a search and I can't seem to find how to raise my ph. 
I know I can raise ph by lowering the TA, but my TA is good. Didn't want any lower than it already is because it seems that the wine will be flat. 
Do you think that leaving it right where it is will be OK ????? Don't know what to do other than sit by and watch what happens.


----------



## JasonH (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never made a wine from jam but that ph does seem low. Is your ph meter properly calibrated?


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 28, 2011)

JasonH said:


> I have never made a wine from jam but that ph does seem low. Is your ph meter properly calibrated?



yes, I calibrate w/ both 7.01 and 4.01 buffer solutions to calibrate every time prior to taking any readings.


----------

